# New tank - cloudy water from sand



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

I just set up a new tank, I used the african cichlid sand from carib-sea. Instructions said not to wash it.. The tank has been running for over 72 hours now and the water is still cloudy. I was thinking of doing a water change, but I also have started my cycle with pure ammonia 2 days ago. Will changig the water and cleaning out the filter sponges screw up my cycle? Or should I just wait it out?


----------



## withomps44 (Jan 11, 2019)

What filtration are you running? Did you add in the little packets that came with the sand? What are dims of your tank and how many bags did you add?


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

This is a 75 gallon running a Fluval FX4, I did use the bio magnet bags that came with the sand. I used 4 bags.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cleaning the filter sponges will interfere with your cycle...I would wait.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

Thats what i was thinking..

Would changing out half the water screw up the cycle? If I add more ammonia after?


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I use the Caribsea sand also. Even if you added the packets to settle the particles, don't be alarmed if it takes 7 - 14 days to clear up completely.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

ok, I wil wait it out... I was just wondering becasue I used the same caribsea sand, BUT reef sand in my reef tank and it cleared up in like 2 days... I guess its more important to get the cycle going right now.


----------



## withomps44 (Jan 11, 2019)

I think Kipnlilo is correct. You have plenty of filtration... the cloudiness isn't hurting anything, it will settle down in a few days. I wouldn't mess with it either. It doesn't appear to be an uncommon thing with this substrate.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks all!

Im gonna wait it out - I'm waiting on the cycle anyway... Teh more I think about it the more I am wondering why I am even questioning it...


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

My CarbSea African Cichlid Mix says to rinse, I wonder why not their sand.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

The sand supposed to have living bacteria.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

AV8TOR said:


> My CarbSea African Cichlid Mix says to rinse, I wonder why not their sand.


Bonecrusher is correct, some have live bacteria and some don't. The ones with the live say "do not rinse". Now mind you, this doesn't mean you can't rinse it. If you do rinse, it simply loses the live bacteria and on the plus side, won't be cloudy if you rinsed it thoroughly.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

I have cloudy water - but on a plus side - my cycle has started - 2 days ago I put some ammonia in and I already have some nitrite showing up!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

bonecrusher said:


> I have cloudy water - but on a plus side - my cycle has started - 2 days ago I put some ammonia in and I already have some nitrite showing up!


Exactly! This is why I like to use the living bacteria vs non when doing a fishless cycle. Seems to help imo.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

I think it works well. Glad I went with it.. just need to get this cloudy water under control.


----------



## bonecrusher (Apr 15, 2019)

So after 2 weeks of dealing with cloudy water and just waiting it out since i figured the cycling process could cause some cloudy water -- I decided to try seachem Clarity today. been in the tank for about 3 hours and the water is now crystal clear. Tank is also at 0 nitrite now and I think I am about ready for fish!


----------



## NittanyFins (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the same substrate and did the same thing you did. I'm about 7 days in. Ammonia dropping, NItrites up there and the water is still slightly cloudy but less than it was when I started. Keep the faith. When starting new tanks you always will have that first bacterial bloom (aka new tank syndrome) and you just wait it out. If your filtration is good and you do regular water changes...it will clear up soon. Keep the faith!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never had a bacterial bloom when starting a tank. The secret is to wash the heck out of the substrate.

I don't see the advantage of substrates that are supposed to help with the cycle, so I don't use them. If I did I would wash in spite of the advice.

We occasionally hear about problems with additives like clarifiers. Mostly in the Illness section.

I always prefer to go natural and avoid chemical solutions that might carry some risk, no matter how miniscule.


----------

